
The Family Affair - 80mph
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/articles/150614/the-family-affair
======
teddyh
Does someone have a Google News alert on the word “hackers” and auto-submits
them to HN?

This article is a typical long-form article about an old and very famous
murder case, but contains no technology or intellectual points of interest. It
_does_ , however, contain the word “hackers”.

~~~
dang
I'm sure 80mph submitted it because it's interesting.

